# Storing Kefir Grains Longterm



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

In a few months I will be drying up my does due to kidding. I have been making Kefir for several months and love it. My question is how does one store the grains during my does dry time? I will likely be without fresh milk for 4-6 weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

The way I do it is to wash the grains carefully in water then pat them dry with a clean papertowel. I then take the grains and place them in a small freezer bag and pack it with powdered milk sealing it with no air inside the bag. It works best if the grains are only stored for a short time. I lost mine a few years ago when they had a storage time of four months. Good Luck! BTW I will need some grains after February 1 if you have any extra to sell.

Thanks,
Marla


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I put mine in the fridge with milk on them and they've kept several months that way. I wasn't actually trying to save them, just too lazy to strain em and make more kefir. Had a gal I know put hers in the fridge for six months or so and take them out and after a few batches they were working fine. I'm not sure I'd risk freezing them if it's only going to be a few weeks. I can almost guarantee you they will be fine in the fridge.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes we rest ours in the frige as well. Put them in milk and leave them there until you are ready to use again.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have stored in milk both in the frig and the freezer which worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

You can also dehydrate them and they store longer... Wash and pat dry carefully... Lay on a clean paper towel in a warm oven.. (not on) let dry completely, place in a dark brown jar.. (the ones yeast come in are perfect).. store in a dry cool place


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been building a back-up supply, just in case I lose my kefir grains.
I gave some away to all the local folks who want some. And I froze some.
I will very soon be dehydrating some.
Lively little guys who sure like to reproduce aren't they?

And the water kefir grains are even faster! The water kefir often reproduces about 50% per day! I am serious.


----------

